# Delivery of our Techno LC 59120 CNC



## fge

OK, so I made the decision to upgrade our shop with a CNC. I have a vision of the CNC doing most of our cut out for cabinets and drawers (hoping to figure out flat nested dovetail). I am certain there are many other fun things we can cut and do with the CNC as we progress on our learning curve. But for now I will be tickled if we can nest our cabinet parts, drill for shelf pegs and cut dados.

What is sort of crazy in my mind, we have sort of upgraded our machinery over time in many ways, but the one machine that has always been just outside of our reach has been a line boring machine. We have used rockler's shelf peg jig and hand drilled every shelf peg hole manually since we opened. I will not miss drilling shelf pegs manually any longer.

Here are some pics:










We got a guy with a bobcat and 3000 lb capacity to off load. And even when he grabbed it carefully, his rear wheels came off the ground slighty, meaning he was tilting on his front wheels some. Any heavier and his bobcat would have not been adequate.

Also keep in mind though he was grabbing it from the 7' wide end, meaning about 8' of table was beyond his 4' forks. So much of the weight was distributed beyond the forks. We had to do it this way as grabbing the CNC from the side would have presented some issues. My door opening is 12' and the CNC is 150".


----------



## fge

I figured out the sideways pic issue.


----------



## AandCstyle

Congratulations on getting the beast safely in the shop.


----------



## fge

Thanks Art. I was certainly worried about that.

Here are a few other pics:










This is the Becker vac pump / motor.










Me chasing my daughters  Ooops, that is not CNC related…..


----------



## fge

After catching my daughter in the field, I put her to work getting the CNC put in it's place by assembling vehicle dollies.










CNC legs positioned on dollies for easy moving.

Oh yeah, and my wife watching me struggle through the camera lens.


----------



## fge

What can I say? My wife thought us lumberjocks might someday need a LJ Calendar. If I get chosen for a month who knows, maybe my Mug can scare away the bad stuff


----------



## fge

Last but not least, this is some more daughter labor with the family pooch supervising something…


----------



## Loren

Cool.

Regarding the affliction of those of us who like to move
heavy stuff around, here's one of the most fun threads
I've seen at owwm.org, a support site for machinery
collectors…

http://owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=116219


----------



## fge

Hey Loren, I would not even know where to begin with some of those huge machines on that link. I love how the one poster refers to his 3000 lb planer as "Junior"


----------



## vikingcape

Very cool Jerry. Should be a huge asset for you and help get some big jobs done quicker. Congrats!


----------



## JAAune

Looks like a great machine. Hopefully you get it up and running soon.

It sure was fun yesterday working on alternate projects while our CNC cut all the carcass parts for our kitchen job. I'm sure you'll feel the same way in the not-too-distant future.


----------



## fge

Hey Kaleb. I hope it helps us quite a bit. I have not forgotten about getting some shop pics and hope to get some up soon. I almost have the shop organized and ready for pics. I have a few more areas in the shop I want to work on.

JAAune, I hope to get up and running soon enough. I just bought a 40 hp RPC today and should have it by Monday. I still need to run my wire from the box to the RPC and then from the RPC/3 phase load center to the CNC. So will take some time before I am ready. But I am excited.


----------

